# What NEW Wheels for the R3T



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Christmas is coming early. I have 3 sets of wheels to choose from:

Reynolds Strike or Assault or a combo pair (of one each).
Ardennes SL
Zipp 101

My riding is mostly rode in 30-50 mile segments. In addition, some weekend rides with my wife on some our local paved trails. I am 6' - 190. I have no inclinations of racing, so this is primarily just a gift, which I will never fully utilize its full given potential. The set of wheels will come with a Dura-Ace cassette.... 

The Zipps and Ardennes probably make the most sense in practicality, but the Reynolds - well they seem to have a particular draw.

Any pros or cons on any of the sets? I understand Zipps had some hub problems, but those are cleared up now (from what I have heard ...).


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey Doc, good to hear you are still at it man. I have the new Zipp 101s and haven't had a problem at all. I swear these things can spin forever. I love them. They are a great balance between aerodynamics and weight in my opinion. They are also extremely durable. Based on my experience with these, I am considering picking up a set of the new Zipp 202 Firecrest down the road. I don't know much about the other two you are considering. Hope that helps.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's some info on the 202s:

Zipp 202 Firecrest Carbon Clincher - YouTube


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Similar information for the Zipp 101:

Competitive Cyclist reviews the Zipp 101 Wheelset - YouTube


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

I was wondering how those Zipps were working out for you. Glad you haven't had any problems. They are a sharp looking set of wheels. I will check out the 202s as well.

Thanks. I will view those videos.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

Here's what I know about the choices you are considering,

I've owned a set of Arrdennes, before they made 4 different types. I suspect what I rode are closest to the sl's. I liked them very much but I've been hearing about rim cracks of late. Sold them to go to tubular. 
I've owned a set of pre-firecrest Zipp 404's, best aero wheel I've ridden. They sailed rather well. Hubs rolled smoothly and they let the rider feel the road.
I own two set's of Reynolds, 46's and 66's. Both have needed bearing replacement under 4,000 k's however, they eat road vibe rather well, spin up quickly and carry the speed. I will service the hubs more often and see, as these are suspose to be DT 240's.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

I would go for a custom build HED wheelset. In the price range you are looking at you could do WI, Alchemy or King R45 hubs. Have them laced with CX-Rays and you would have an amazing wheelset that would last you forever. If you really want aero wheels there is nothing wrong with the Reynolds, I had the older DV46ULc's and loved them.


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Cantride55,

That is unfortunate news concerning the Arrdennes, I was beginning to lean that way instead of the Reynolds. Just when you think you have things figured out ....

xjbaylor, I agree, but I really desired to deal locally if possible. But you like what I like - king hubs and cxrays. 

My dealer carries some other brands too, but i really did not pay much attention - i think Mavic and Rolfs , but i have heard a lot of stories about the Mavics ....






xjbaylor said:


> I would go for a custom build HED wheelset. In the price range you are looking at you could do WI, Alchemy or King R45 hubs. Have them laced with CX-Rays and you would have an amazing wheelset that would last you forever. If you really want aero wheels there is nothing wrong with the Reynolds, I had the older DV46ULc's and loved them.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

If you are open to other brands I have DuraAce C24s...they were the best $1,000 set of rims I could find nd I love them.


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Many thanks. I was looking at these earlier in the year. They seem like really good wheels. I will keep them on the back burner for now - as I continue to research out the Reynolds. A friend stated that Reynolds use to add additional spokes to their some of their wheels upon request and at no extra charge. This would 'hopefully' make for a stronger wheel set (though I would lose out in some other areas). My LBS is looking into it for me. They also are highly recommending the Zipps - with some CKs. Rashadabd did me in when he received his Zipps - awesome bike (http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cervelo/my-new-r3-finally-282219.html).




Donn12 said:


> If you are open to other brands I have DuraAce C24s...they were the best $1,000 set of rims I could find nd I love them.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment Doc. At this point, I think I am a Zipps man for life...


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I almost bought zipp 101s or HED but one of both of them had weight limits / diff spoke counts for their wheels and the dura ace had no weight limit. I'm 190-195 lbs and I didn't want that in the back of my mind every time I hit a bump! 
I think the zips and HED are wider.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

This came out today and I thought you might find it interesting....

Array


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Yes, I am about the same weight (but losing rapidly - gained weight from my med problems ...), but the Zipps are rated for 250 and the Ardennes comes in a stallion build - Clydesdale (rated for app 230 - if I remember right ...). I can see though where you would not have bought the standard Ardennes as I think they are rated around 190.

I received some info back from Reynolds. They will drill extra holes - 28/24, but the customer must supply the proper hub. Haven't made any decisions - but this is interesting.




Donn12 said:


> I almost bought zipp 101s or HED but one of both of them had weight limits / diff spoke counts for their wheels and the dura ace had no weight limit. I'm 190-195 lbs and I didn't want that in the back of my mind every time I hit a bump!
> I think the zips and HED are wider.


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Rashadabd,

I understand the Zipp 101s are a little loud. Comparatively how much louder would you say they are?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Maybe I'm going deaf Doc, but they don't seem any louder to me than any other wheels I've had. That hasn't been a problem at all.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

FYI...I have a little over 1,000 miles on them now.


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Many thnaks. That is good news. My LBS stated to expect it, so .... I had to ask. :thumbsup:





Rashadabd said:


> Maybe I'm going deaf Doc, but they don't seem any louder to me than any other wheels I've had. That hasn't been a problem at all.


----------



## enellch (Jun 15, 2011)

Zipp 101s are nice wheels, but beware, I have had noting but trouble with mine. About 2yrs old and constant issue with hubs coming loose and getting break-rubbing/lack of vertical stiffness..also, my free hub pause broke after about 1,500 miles...upon warranty repair, microcracks found in the rims by Zipp. Always serviced by authorized Zipp dealers. On the upside, great customer service and warranty support, but I am feed up with issues and interrupted rides.


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for the additional information. I will pick up the 2012 Zipp 101s 'hopefully' latter today. 

I am sorry to hear of your problems. I have read of some problems on the older 101s, which is one reason I was also considering the Reynolds. From what I understand the newer 101s come with the improved 188 hub (available in October 2011), which solved the hub problems you are describing. The micro cracks in the rim though have me thinking about Reynolds again.





enellch said:


> Zipp 101s are nice wheels, but beware, I have had noting but trouble with mine. About 2yrs old and constant issue with hubs coming loose and getting break-rubbing/lack of vertical stiffness..also, my free hub pause broke after about 1,500 miles...upon warranty repair, microcracks found in the rims by Zipp. Always serviced by authorized Zipp dealers. On the upside, great customer service and warranty support, but I am feed up with issues and interrupted rides.


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Well the Zipps are installed. WOW, it feels like a completely different bike and they look good too. First ride was 56 miles (had to test out the new Assos bibs too :thumbsup and the the Zipps performed as they should have.... Hopefully I will not run into any problems like other have with earlier models.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Glad to hear that you are enjoying them Doc. 56 miles huh, man you have made some progress! Wasn't your first ride this season like 7 miles? Very nice! Enjoy the wheels. I would love to see some pics with the new set-up.


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Many thanks. Yes, my first rides (app. 3 miles, but that was due to the FSA crank needing replacing with the Rotor...) were normally much much shorter but I had some longer rides with many, many long breaks .... My normal ride is now at least 28 miles ... With some longer ones thrown in... I have lost 60 lbs since getting off the majority of the meds (May 2012). 10 more lbs to go to my weight before .... (Bike + South Beach eating plan). Feeling so much better, more entergetic now. 

I really like the bike set up like it is now .... except I still cannot use my Sidis/clips due to the loss of bone mass in my right foot. So, I am still using some platforms. But other than this, .... It is GREAT!!!

I will get some pics up soon, when the aero bars get here ...


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Pics as promised. I apologize for not being able to clean and set up the bike before the photos. Returned from LBS and at a friends taking the pics before we do a 75 mile run... 

Cervelo R3 Team
Rotor 3D+
Zipp 101s
Zipp Vuka
Adamo Saddle
Light and Motion Lighting
Garmin 800/K Edge
Italian Road Mirrors
Shimano Platforms (cancer in my right foot, so ..)










































Enjoy - we are riding.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Go get 'em Doc!!


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

We enjoyed the ride. The Zipp aero bars helped combat the wind - we do not have much as compared to many others .... - but the Zipps worked really well. 

I may get some red lizard skin bar tape and re-tape the aero bars. Not sure how red on the aero and the black on the rest will look .....


----------



## Clay L (Jul 3, 2010)

You ride that bike in flat pedals?


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Clay L said:


> You ride that bike in flat pedals?


Respectfully, if you would have read the description of the bike before the photos you would have discovered that I had cancer in my foot. I have a set of Sidis and some clip ons just sitting here- which will never be able to be used ....(well they were used for a couple of rides, etc., but no more ...)


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

If anyone is interested in a set of Zipp 101s let me know. Mine are for sale.

Zipp 101 Clincher Black 700cc Road Time Trial Shimano SRAM 30mm Deep 23mm Wide | eBay


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Isn't $75 for shipping steep? Boyd and Williams charge way less than that.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Isn't $75 for shipping steep? Boyd and Williams charge way less than that.


Boyd and Williams are companies that already have boxes and corporate shipping rates though.


----------

